# Brent Taylor



## Flea (May 12, 2011)

I just found out that a close friend lost a heroic lifelong battle with bipolar disorder on Monday.

He was an Army Sergeant, beer aficionado, scuba diver, collector of tattoos, highly skilled IT specialist, lover of the outdoors and passionate globetrotter.  He was full of life and passion, and beloved and admired by more people than he could ever have known.  Be at peace at last, my dear friend.


----------



## seasoned (May 12, 2011)

.


----------



## stickarts (May 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Brian King (May 12, 2011)

Rip


----------



## Nomad (May 12, 2011)

.


----------

